# Universal Remote Recommendations?



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a 721 and an older Sony RM-AV2000 universal remote. The Sony worked on all of my components just fine before I got the 721. I'm able to use the 721's remote and the Sony's "learn" function to get the 721 to do whatever I want. BUT - the problem is that there's nowhere near enough or the right labels on the Sony remote to make 721 operation "user friendly". Since I'm a believer in a "1-remote system", does anyone have recommendations for a universal remote that will control all my components and give me user-friendly labels?

TIA, Bill


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I would check www.remotecentral.com. A wealth of information and guidance there.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Geronimo _
> *I would check www.remotecentral.com. A wealth of information and guidance there. *


I knew about this and have been reading everything I could find there. What I was hoping to fine here was recommendations for people who had universal remotes and the 721. Actually though, if someone had a universal remote and the 501 or 508, I think their recommendations should also be valid!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

I have a pronto and it works fine with the 721. I have the original model. The newer ones are even better from what I can tell. I have been meaning to completely redesign my 721 pronto screens but, like all to many things, keeps being pushed to the back burner. I will drop a note here when I do so.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marshalk _
> *I have a pronto and it works fine with the 721. I have the original model. The newer ones are even better from what I can tell.*


I've heard that Pronto's latest is the TSU2000, unless you want color and then it's the TSU6000. Does that sound right? What is the original model?

- Bill


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Home Theater Master MX-500 works great with the 721!



> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *I knew about this and have been reading everything I could find there. What I was hoping to fine here was recommendations for people who had universal remotes and the 721. Actually though, if someone had a universal remote and the 501 or 508, I think their recommendations should also be valid!
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## EvanS (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *Home Theater Master MX-500 works great with the 721!
> 
> *


I second that!!! (at least with the 501) :smoking:


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SParker _
> *Home Theater Master MX-500 works great with the 721!*


How do you do the "page up" & "page down" commands with this remote?


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

Bill:
The Home Theater Master MX-500 will do anything and everything you might want to do, and do it in a much more user-friendly fashion than any touch-screen remote like the Pronto, IMO

The advice to visit remotecentral.com is very good advice indeed. It is THE site for info about remotes of every make, model, and description.

Hope this helps you


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

While the MX-500 looks like an excellent unit I do not think, but could be wrong here, that it can be programmed via a PC. I know the MX-1000 can but think this is one of the sacrifices they made for the 500. The reason I prefer the Pronto is that you can do the programming on your pc. Add your own icons, download other folks remote profiles so you don't have to develop your own etc. Either way, I suspect you would do well with either. As woodman says, read the reviews at remotecentral and see what specs you need.


----------



## EL34dude (Jun 7, 2002)

RS 1994 & JP1 can't be beat. Too bad the 1994 is out of production. Try the RS 2104 (??)


----------



## vanoostrom (Apr 25, 2002)

I have a one for all cinema 7 remote which is programmable, but also has tons of predefined settings. I use it to control the following:

- Dish PVR 501
- samsung tv
- jvc vcr
- pioneer amp
- sony cd changer
- sampo dvd player
- satcruiser FTA satellite receiver

(no I am not tied to any brand, am I?)

I saw it at walmart for about $30. Here is a website with tons of info about it: http://www.hifi-remote.com/ofa/faq.shtml


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I made two buttons on the lcd labeled PUP and PDOWN.



> _Originally posted by Bill Mullin _
> *How do you do the "page up" & "page down" commands with this remote? *


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have the pronto tsu2000 that I use with my 501 (and 10 other components in the same spot) and I'll never give it up! It takes some programming to get it to be exactly what you want, but when that's done, it's an amazing remote!


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

For a little less money then Pronto, you may want to check out the JBL TC1000 learning remote. Yes, it has windows software with it, but it has performed solidly for me. Lots of Macros so you push one button and the TV, reciever and Sat do everything needed to view. Plus, it looks all Hi-Tech and stuff when the visitors come over. For under 100 bucks I think its a great value. Search for it on Ebay.


----------

